# TAR.GZ... Estrazione parziale...

## guerro

Ciao a tutti!!

vorrei poter estrarre da un grosso file tar.gz SOLO una cartella con tutto il suo contenuto, ma non riesco a trovare la combinazione di parametri da passare. Anche google non mi è stato molto di aiuto...    :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Qualcuno di voi ha mai avuto questa esigenza? e come l'ha risolta?

Grazie infinite a chiunque mi saprà fornire una dritta   :Smile: 

----------

## qxtr01

```
tar -xf <archive> [member]
```

al posto di [member] metti il nome della directory che vuoi estrarre.

dovrebbe risultarti utile anche il comando:

```
tar -tf <archive>
```

per ottenere la lista dei membri dell'archivio.

----------

## guerro

grazie 1000!!!

Ultima cosa, se dovessi estrarre in una cartella su un disco diverso da dove risiede il file tar.gz?

Prometto che poi non rompo più   :Laughing:   :Cool: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Volendo c'è un altro modo, simile al precedente, per estrarre un solo file:

```
bzcat archivio.tar.bz2 | tar -xv path/al/file
```

usa zcat se il file è tar.gz.

Con path/al/file, si intende il percorso del file da estrarre, interno all'archivio.

----------

## qxtr01

 *guerro wrote:*   

> grazie 1000!!!
> 
> Ultima cosa, se dovessi estrarre in una cartella su un disco diverso da dove risiede il file tar.gz?
> 
> Prometto che poi non rompo più   

 

in questo caso devi aggiungere l'opzione -C <directory>, dove <directory> è la directory in cui vuoi estrarre il file

----------

